# DNR NEWS RELEASES



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Enjoy winter fun, fitness at Michigan state parks' free February events 
Get moving with cross-country skiing, snowshoeing, fishing, sledding and more!


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

*
Staff will make stops in Waterford to Ironwood, Grandville to Sault Ste. Marie, and other locations.



Having trouble viewing this email? View it as a Web page.










Statewide DNR News

March 16, 2016

Contact: Elyse Walter, 517-284-5839

Conversations & Coffee with DNR Fisheries Division staff scheduled throughout state






The Michigan Department of Natural Resources has announced that it again will host public forums throughout the state, inviting residents to discuss local and statewide fisheries management activities and concerns.

“Conversations & Coffee with DNR Fisheries Division” will take place in each of the eight management units that oversee Michigan’s fisheries. The purpose of these forums will be to meet with fisheries managers and biologists, to discuss local issues and management activities, and to get specific questions answered. These meetings are extremely informal; at many, no formal presentations will be made.

These forums also will make information available on local and statewide regulations affecting anglers. Refreshments will be provided.

Meeting dates, times and locations include:


Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit
Monday, March 28, 7-8:30 p.m. (EST) at Cabela’s, 3000 44th Street SW in Grandville

Western Lake Superior Management Unit
Tuesday, March 29, 7-9 p.m. (EST) at Ishpeming Township Hall, 1575 U.S. 41 in Ishpeming
Wednesday, March 30, 6-8 p.m. (CST) at Gogebic Community College, E. 4946 Jackson Road in Ironwood
Thursday, March 31, 7-9 p.m. (EST) at Portage Lake District Library, 58 Huron St. in Houghton

Northern Lake Huron Management Unit
Thursday, March 31, 6-8 p.m. (EST) at Lake Superior State University (Cisler Center-Anchor Room), 650 West Easterday Ave. in Sault Ste. Marie
Attendees should park in Lots E or K.
Please note, this is a joint meeting with the Eastern Lake Superior Management Unit.


Eastern Lake Superior Management Unit
Wednesday, March 30, 6-8 p.m. (EST) at Munising Public Library, 810 W. State Highway M-28 (Suite A) in Munising
Thursday, March 31, 6-8 p.m. (EST) at Lake Superior State University (Cisler Center-Anchor Room), 650 West Easterday Ave. in Sault Ste. Marie
Attendees should park in Lots E or K.
Please note, this is a joint meeting with the Northern Lake Huron Management Unit.


Lake Erie Management Unit
Thursday, April 7, 6:30-8 p.m. (EST) at the DNR Waterford fisheries office, 7806 Gale Road in Waterford

Southern Lake Huron Management Unit
Tuesday, April 12, 6:30-8 p.m. (EST) at the DNR Saginaw Bay Visitor Center, 3582 State Park Drive in Bay City

Central Lake Michigan Management Unit
Wednesday, April 27, 6-7:30 p.m. (EST) at East Bay Township Hall, 1965 N. Three Mile Road in Traverse City

Northern Lake Michigan Management Unit
Wednesday, April 27, 6-8 p.m. (EST) at the DNR Pocket Park, 2401 12th Ave. N. in Escanaba
Thursday, April 28, 6-8 p.m. (CST) at Bay College West Campus (Room 231-A), 2801 U.S. 2 in Iron Mountain

For more information on these Conversations & Coffee meetings, visit michigan.gov/fishing.

/Editors’ note: An accompanying photo is available below for download. Suggested caption follows.

Talk with Michigan Department of Natural Resources fisheries managers at this spring's "Conversations & Coffee" opportunities around the state./ 


IMG_1115.JPG
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go towww.michigan.gov/dnr.
*


----------

